
Design case history: the Commodore 64 (1985) [pdf] - fanf2
https://spectrum.ieee.org/ns/pdfs/commodore64_mar1985.pdf
======
snickmy
It's a shame that there is no longer this level of openness in talking about
tech and engineering. Even in modern papers, there is still a lacking of
'bigger picture'

~~~
ariehkovler
How much of this is to hide proprietary information, and how much is because
no one person actually understands the bigger picture enough to write about
it?

------
stevekemp
This is a nice read on the same topic too:

[https://www.filfre.net/2012/12/the-
commodore-64/](https://www.filfre.net/2012/12/the-commodore-64/)

------
twsted
It's incredible how much I miss this kind of articles, like those I read on
Byte and on several other magazines.

I am old, I know.

~~~
forinti
I really enjoyed Acorn User and later Byte and Dr Dobbs. MagPi sort of has
that quality now, but because there's so much information on the Internet now,
I just don't think there's a need for that type of magazine any longer.

~~~
jonhendry18
And a magazine like Byte would be very expensive these days.

~~~
myrandomcomment
I would pay for something that I can hold in my hands and read that has deep
detailed and interesting stories. I would love to have a new magazine that is
somewhere between Dr. Dobbs and Byte.

To be fair, I pay for the Finance Times and The Economist right now because I
find them to be worth more then the free information I can find on the web.

------
ofrzeta
Nice article. I actually liked it better than the book "Commodore: A company
on the edge" which is a bit lengthy :)

